

The Wait(list) Is Over: Appcelerator Platform 4.0 and Arrow Are Open to All - jscodemonkey
http://www.appcelerator.com/blog/2015/05/platform-4-0-and-arrow-are-open-to-all/

======
jscodemonkey
By Jeff Haynie May 21, 2015 @ 12:20pm

Since introducing Appcelerator Arrow as part of our Platform 4.0 launch in
early April, demand has been… big. How big? Well, at one point, requests for
early access were coming in at a rate of 3,000 per hour!

Today I’m happy to invite one and all to try Arrow and the Appcelerator
Platform—no more waiting list. Now, simply enter your email or GitHub ID and
gain instant access to all the power of Platform 4.0.

In addition to Arrow, highlights of 4.0 include:

– Hyperloop Abstraction Layer (HAL): Our cross-platform, object-oriented C++
runtime library is the foundation for the Hyperloop and Ti.Next initiative. It
provides seamless integration between C++ (i.e. native) and JavaScript
languages.

–Apple WatchKit + support for Extensions: With 4.0, you can embed Share
Extensions and WatchKit Extensions (built natively in Xcode) in Titanium apps.

–Support for Windows native apps: Currently in preview and leveraging HAL, the
4.0 release adds Windows (alongside iOS and Android) as a supported native
format.

–Refreshed, integrated Q&A: We’ve refreshed and entirely redesigned Q&A
support, to make finding answers to your questions easier and faster than
ever.

–New Platform Marketplace: With Arrow, we’re launching a brand new marketplace
accessible to all Platform users, so that our huge ecosystem of customers,
developers and partners will be able to sell or share reusable API components
and data connectors alongside client app modules and extensions. –Appcelerator
University: A comprehensive online source of videos, tips, tutorials, Q&A’s
and best practices to help you build great app experiences.

These capabilities help boost the speed and innovation of virtually any
company or developer who’s using mobility to reframe the way things get done.
Check it out for yourself and see!

